# Canon EOS-1D C Price Drops Coming to North America



## Canon Rumors Guy (Jan 20, 2015)

```
<p>After <a href="http://www.canonrumors.com/2015/01/the-canon-eos-1d-c-coming-down-in-price-again/" target="_blank">the report that the Canon EOS-1D C had officially dropped in price in Hong Kong</a>, we’ve been asked a few times if the same is going to happen in North America and Europe.</p>
<p>We’re told that something on pricing will happen on February 1, 2015 in the United States, there was no word from elsewhere around the globe. We weren’t told what the drop in price would be, but to “hold off buying a 1D-C until at least February 1, 2015″.</p>
<p><strong><span style="color: #ff0000;">c</span>r</strong></p>
```


----------



## sanj (Jan 20, 2015)

It feels bad to people who paid big bucks for it. I know it is how it is but feels bit unfair.


----------



## ajfotofilmagem (Jan 20, 2015)

Probably we will soon see one 1Dx Mark ii that records video 4K no extra cost.

Perhaps 5D Mark iv will also have 4K.


----------



## AvTvM (Jan 20, 2015)

obvious conclusion: 1D C is not selling well at all. So price comes down. ;D


----------



## mskrystalmeth (Jan 20, 2015)

I got a memo from the President of Canon...Akizero Canon: Let's put a "C" on the 1D and place a huge price tag on it...None of our Canon Fan Base will notice!


----------



## Nitroman (Jan 20, 2015)

IMO it's always been vastly overpriced.

If the price had been lower when it was released, it would have sold like hot cakes.

It also suggests that the new 5D4 (or whatever) will also have 4k, so Canon are milking as many sales as they can before it's announced.

Persoanlly, I'm waiting ... patiently ... lol


----------



## PureClassA (Jan 20, 2015)

The price drop on this is long overdue. With the GH4 and a7s out there, this camera gets rendered virtually unfeasible at $10k+. If you really want a DSLR/compact cinema grade camera with 4k, the Sony with the Shogun and a metabones adapter is $4500-$5000 and you're manual focusing mostly for that sort of work anyway. Plus, with that combo you have the enormous convenience of being able to record directly to ProRes. If Canon gets this to a street price of $5-6k it becomes a viable option. If the price drop brings it to $8k... well they still won't sell very many, at least not what they would like to. Canon just frankly doesn't seem too interested in making real competitive strides in the prosumer 4k Cinema marketplace to date. It took Magic Lantern to make the 5 series truly a player. It's a shame too, all they really need to do is make a genuinely CLEAN HDMI out on their bodies and it would be game over, especially with DPAF. I know they want to "protect" their EOS Cinema line, but they can't cut off their nose to spite their face. Sony sells lots of alphas for cinema/video and they still sell lots of FS7 to the professional users. I just don't see why Canon doesn't think they can do the same. They're the ones with all the glass.


----------



## mroffbeat (Jan 20, 2015)

On macrumors there is a page which tells you to buy or not to buy an apple product. Is there something like this on canonrumors? 
I have waited 4(? feels like forever) years to buy an 5D mark III and i am on the brink of breaking down..


----------



## DanThePhotoMan (Jan 20, 2015)

I don't see them dropping this below $8k. They'll probably set it there and think that it'll be good competition for the FS7. I absolutely LOVE the 1Dc, but the only way I would ever consider buying is if the price dropped in half, but that's almost guaranteed not to happen since the 1Dx is still sitting at $6,800.00. 

Canon made a really big goof with their pricing systems, and now they're paying for it.


----------



## kphoto99 (Jan 21, 2015)

DanThePhotoMan said:


> I don't see them dropping this below $8k. They'll probably set it there and think that it'll be good competition for the FS7. I absolutely LOVE the 1Dc, but the only way I would ever consider buying is if the price dropped in half, but that's almost guaranteed not to happen since the 1Dx is still sitting at $6,800.00.
> 
> Canon made a really big goof with their pricing systems, and now they're paying for it.



Canon is not paying for it, it's the customers that are buying it are paying for it


----------



## CarlMillerPhoto (Jan 21, 2015)

4k is NOT coming in the 5D Mark IV. Stop holding your breath, people.


----------



## brad-man (Jan 21, 2015)

mroffbeat said:


> On macrumors there is a page which tells you to buy or not to buy an apple product. Is there something like this on canonrumors?
> I have waited 4(? feels like forever) years to buy an 5D mark III and i am on the brink of breaking down..




http://www.ebay.com/itm/151103804890?item=151103804890&lgeo=1&vectorid=229466&rmvSB=true


----------



## expatinasia (Jan 21, 2015)

sanj said:


> It feels bad to people who paid big bucks for it. I know it is how it is but feels bit unfair.



I fully understand your pain, going from over US$ 12,000 to 6 or 7,000 is one hell of a drop. 

Does make me wonder just how much more Canon would have made globally if they had just sold the 1D C as the 1D X for a thousand or two more than it came out at the time.

Would I have bought the 1D X, with 1D C specs, for a little bit more than I paid for "just" my 1D X without the 4K video? Most probably. But to me the 1D C was never worth 2X 1DXs.


----------



## AvTvM (Jan 21, 2015)

I never saw the point of the 1D C. Why did canon not put 4k just into all their C video cameras? And sell a C100 wirh 4k at 9999 or less? C300 and C500 higher price but also fully competitive ... 

Why all that obsession with putting high end video into an unsuited for DSLR camera?


----------



## Ebrahim Saadawi (Jan 21, 2015)

AvTvM said:


> I never saw the point of the 1D C. Why did canon not put 4k just into all their C video cameras? And sell a C100 wirh 4k at 9999 or less? C300 and C500 higher price but also fully competitive ...
> 
> Why all that obsession with putting high end video into an unsuited for DSLR camera?



it's about the stills capability. The 1DC is a 1DX, the C100/300 do not have any photography features of the 1dx beast. The 1DC idea is to be a hybrid of photography/videography cameras. 

Another point I'd like to make, for 5 years, all of us video shooters have used a Canon DSLR at some point, it's becone second nature for us to shoot video with them, and for beginners who learnt shooting video on these (MANY) they actually feel better than traditional video cameras.


----------



## Quackator (Jan 21, 2015)

Now with the date feb 1st mentioned: 

Might this be the press release day for whatever new is coming?
New rebel with NFC, 11-24, EOS M, 5DMkIV/6D MkII... more?


----------



## dtheune (Jan 21, 2015)

Is it feasible that Canon is reducing the price because they are releasing a new EOS 1DC Mark II? Featuring a new UHD resolution higher that 4k. Or that the new EOS 1DC Mark II will be capable of capturing true raw video?

I know I'm dreaming, that Canon would try and crush the competitors like that, but it would be nice.


----------

